# Let's see the kids!



## phreebsd

Here's some of my daughter. Gotta get my son in front of the camera more.


----------



## Polaris425

*I can hear the story now..


"I saw id daddy id was DIS BIG!!"*




phreebsd said:


> Here's some of my daughter. Gotta get my son in front of the camera more.


----------



## Kurly

Shes beautiful......must look like her MOTHER!!!!!!:haha:

















The one driving.......oldest at 13









She actually loves to ride on the 4 wheelers!!!








Learning .....righty tighty, lefty losey!!! SO she can fix my BF when I break it!!!








This is my wifes favorite shirt...............NOT!!!!!!! GUESS WHO PICKED THIS ONE OUT?:bigok:


----------



## Kurly

DANG IT,,,,,,,IT DIDNT APPLY DIRECT...........and just when I thought I was a pro......Im lost!!!!


----------



## Polaris425

Kurly said:


> DANG IT,,,,,,,IT DIDNT APPLY DIRECT...........and just when I thought I was a pro......Im lost!!!!


the automatic embedding only works for videos.. haha... you have to do the [ img ] url here [ /img ] (without spaces) for the photos. 
You can click the little mountain







and paste the url in there and it puts the tags on.


----------



## BF650SRA

Mine are all grown up


----------



## Kurly

LOL....Thanks for the switch........Ill get right sooner or later!!!!


----------



## AUbruterider

Here's my son - just turned 4 in Feb...


















mine on the left:


----------



## snipe523

My little buggers


----------



## phreebsd

Everyone has cute kids!


----------



## KMKjr

Last year on his new Gio.










The girl, she's alot older now, but my favorite picture of her.


----------



## phreebsd

here's my son blake











and here pretending to be asleep with his little sister


----------



## Yesterday

o u gave in


----------



## Jcarp4483

My 4 yr old step daughter Breanna and my 8 week old Daughter Addi. Big sis loves her little sis. Waiting for Bre's sorry daddy to let me adopt her but he well nevermind.
And of COURSE MY ONLY SON at the bottom.


----------



## IBBruin

My son. http://www.mem.com/Story.aspx?ID=2499230

My daughter. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=42449231


----------



## Yesterday

IBBruin said:


> My son. http://www.mem.com/Story.aspx?ID=2499230


****, hate to see that!


----------



## josh13

BigP said:


> ****, hate to see that!


Me Too.:worried:


----------



## IBBruin

I can write a book on drug abuse and tough love. Neither one is pretty.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

My 4 yr. old (will be 4 in April anyways lol)










Him and Santa last Christmas


----------



## Jcarp4483

DGD Yeah thats a future driller there. HA. IBBRUIN really sorry for your loss i just went through the whole drug abuse thing with my brother and after his second trip in rehab i hope he is done with it. Divorced and dam near lost everything he has. But he got a decent job now and hope he is headed in the right path. Your daughter is very GORGEOUS and you must be a proud father!


----------



## KMKjr

IBBruin said:


> My daughter. http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=42449231


Any chance mine can stay 6 forever?


----------



## Debo Brute

My three kids last christmas at grandma's house.


----------



## cigaro

Here's my two knuckleheads.......


----------



## IBBruin

Jcarp4483 said:


> DGD Yeah thats a future driller there. HA. IBBRUIN really sorry for your loss i just went through the whole drug abuse thing with my brother and after his second trip in rehab i hope he is done with it. Divorced and dam near lost everything he has. But he got a decent job now and hope he is headed in the right path. Your daughter is very GORGEOUS and you must be a proud father!


Thanks Jcarp. I'm proud of both my children. My son accomplished alot before drugs took him. He was a first degree black belt in Tae-kwon-do at age 10. Came in first in several tournaments. 

My daughter is still looking for the right man. LOL She said since she was old enough to talk that she wasn't getting married until she was at least 27.


----------



## IBBruin

KMKjr said:


> Any chance mine can stay 6 forever?


Nope

And to make it even worse, Remember how we all were (guys). Just remember that and you'll probably not like any guy she dates. LMAO


----------



## phreebsd

^ exactly. 
mine is 19 months now. I got some tough times ahead.

Sorry for your loss, man. I really am.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> My daughter is still looking for the right man. LOL She said since she was old enough to talk that she wasn't getting married until she was at least 27.


I'm 28  Just throwing that out there... :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Here is my 3 brats....


----------



## KMKjr

IBBruin said:


> Nope
> 
> And to make it even worse, Remember how we all were (guys). Just remember that and you'll probably not like any guy she dates. LMAO





phreebsd said:


> ^ exactly.
> mine is 19 months now. I got some tough times ahead.


 

I figure I'll greet them at the door in a well stained wife beater, cleaning my guns at the kitchen table, chewin & spittin, drinking Jack's right out of the bottle, etc....and that should keep them away for awhile.

Unless she turns out to play for the other team....then I'll sleep better.


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> I'm 28  Just throwing that out there... :bigok:


Can't help ya. I gave ya the link to her myspace page. The rest is up to you. Good luck


----------



## KMKjr

IBBruin said:


> Can't help ya. I gave ya the link to her myspace page. The rest is up to you. Good luck


Quick!!!

I'd get her to block him now, before he finds the link.


----------



## Yesterday

:309149:


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

well, she aint ours, but she LOVES her Mr. Uncle Justin. Here they are bowling today and then her trying on her dress for the Easter Pagent


----------



## FABMAN

hears my boy
















pig boy


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

My best friend/son Drew on Daddy's Brute....lol















[/IMG]














[/IMG]

She's finally snorkled!!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

i like how you painted the stock radiator guard red. gives it a nice look under the black


----------



## suzette70

Did someone say pictures? Of the kids? You said the wrong words to a MOM!

This is Brandi age 6 and Reed at 9. She's my little smart mouth dare devil and he's my quiet, laid back angel. But, he's the only one that will ride on the back with Brandon.


----------



## 4man0822

josh13 said:


> Me Too.:worried:


 :agreed: Same here brother, hate to hear stuff like this happening to ne1... My heart goes out to yall!!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice pics Donna! My boy LOVES to mud ride!!


----------



## suzette70

We can't go without them! But, it's nice not having to find a babysitter. She's definitely not a girly girl!

Donna


----------



## walker

my first will be here in late sept or early oct and don't have a pic of my step son riding .... ib sorry to hear about your loss drugs are a sum beach... watched my dad's brother kill his self and my family for years ...... prayers sent to yea man....


----------



## GWNBrute

here is a picture of my little one she is three







I got one more on the way in a few months(a little boy:rockn


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

[/IMG]
Drew watching SpongeBob!! lol














[/IMG]


----------



## Yesterday

dude's eyes match the shirt!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

My baby girl






And my big boy (Muddy Buddy)


----------



## phreebsd

haha muddy buddy!

that reminds me of nutty buddy.. mmm peanut butter.. mmm chocolate ... sugar wafers... mmmm....


----------



## suzette70

You still thinking about cookies?

Donna


----------



## suzette70

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> [/IMG]
> Drew watching SpongeBob!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 OMG! He's a cutie! You can see the mischief in his eyes! 

Donna


----------



## fl750mudchic

My son, Colby who eveyone just calls, "little Jack"



















And my daughter, Morgan


----------



## Jcarp4483

fl750mudchic said:


> My son, Colby who eveyone just calls, "little Jack"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my daughter, Morgan


 ADORABLE kids!


----------



## phreebsd

Nice you got him a kawie. 
that girl has beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## fl750mudchic

Thanks! Jack has those same blue eyes, and he gave them to Colby too! Also, Jack wouldn't have ANYONE in our family riding anything but a Kawi!  Hee hee!!


----------



## phreebsd

i heard that!
we bleed team green!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn: We all do :rockn: maybe a muddy tint of lime green but lime green no doubt


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

suzette70 said:


> omg! He's a cutie! You can see the mischief in his eyes!
> 
> Donna


 lmao!!!!!! If you only knew!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KMKjr




----------



## Muleskinner

Kids on the new Outlaw 90's 2 weeks ago.







Paige about to get dirty.







Nathan muddin'.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

1st pic is 3 of my 4. Front is Ronnie (3) Middle, DJ (just turned 6), Rear, Emily (8). 2nd pic, all 4, Bottom center is Savanna (3). Savanna and Ronnie are twins. Savanna was born with Spina Bifda, and Hydrocefilas (Fluid on her brain) and a Brain Stem compression, she is our little miracle baby. Dr.'s told us she would never walk, and wouldn't live to see her 1st B-day, now she is 3 and walking and talking. We had to fight hard the first year to keep her alive, she stopped breathing on us several times, but all of that is over now..with the help of GOD.


----------



## fl750mudchic

Love miracle stories like that! Thanks for the smile you put on my face, Muddy Brute. Savanna is a cutie, and praise the Lord for her progress!


----------



## mudboots

Here is a pic of my wife and daughter


----------



## Mall Crawler

Muddy Brute Force said:


> 1st pic is 3 of my 4. Front is Ronnie (3) Middle, DJ (just turned 6), Rear, Emily (8). 2nd pic, all 4, Bottom center is Savanna (3). Savanna and Ronnie are twins. Savanna was born with Spina Bifda, and Hydrocefilas (Fluid on her brain) and a Brain Stem compression, she is our little miracle baby. Dr.'s told us she would never walk, and wouldn't live to see her 1st B-day, now she is 3 and walking and talking. We had to fight hard the first year to keep her alive, she stopped breathing on us several times, but all of that is over now..with the help of GOD.


Mine wasn't nearly that serious but we had our share of hospital stays and Dr. visits our first 2 years. I am glad that yours is doing so well.

Here is my wife and my son yesterday. Sorry it is on a Honda but this is all I got from yesterday. My wife didnt approve of this so it may get taken off. lol


----------



## Mall Crawler

What the heck here is another.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

fl750mudchic said:


> Love miracle stories like that! Thanks for the smile you put on my face, Muddy Brute. Savanna is a cutie, and praise the Lord for her progress!


Your welcome fl750mudchic, she is a mess. She is spoiled rotten to the max, and she knows it...lol.


----------



## Bootlegger

*Here is my Twin Boys....









*


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here is my oldest daughter Cayse (driving) burning up the roads in her buggy










And here is my little one Kimber showing her handle "I'm a little teapot"










and another


----------



## Yesterday

aw sweet gawlf cart. got itp ss wheels!


----------



## bump530

the first brute ride


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is my boy he'll be 5 in june.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

My 6 year old sporting his MIMB T-shirt, thanks Donna


----------



## meangreen360

My angels from up above.


----------



## jctgumby

Me and my daughter Natalie age 2


----------



## Yesterday

get off and let'r take it for a spin


----------



## phreebsd

jctgumby - she's precious.
my daughter loves to ride!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> jctgumby - she's precious.
> my daughter loves to ride!


 My little girl say NO WHEELIES DADDY :rockn::rockn: So i dont when she is on there but she wants me to do one as soon as she gets off:haha:


----------



## jctgumby

She just turned 2 and as soon as I get home with her from Day Care she points at the Brute and starts insisting, "Ride! Ride!"...Once we start moving it is a very simple and energetic, "Wheeeeee!!!"...She is already hooked!!!

She is My Darling


----------



## phreebsd

Haha yep aint daughters great!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Heres my girls at red creek. The oldest one wants a brute so she dont have to go around the holes anymore. The recon just aint doing it for her anymore. The love ridding if i told them that i was going muddin and they could not come i think they would go out and brake my bike so that i could not go.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:haha: Yeah my wife just hates the fact that my little girl loves to ride as much as the boy does :haha: She hates mud, but she likes water rides:thinking: so there are limited places you can take her ,but the boy will go anywhere and loves to get stuck!! he says" this makes it fun now daddy!!" So i usually try to bury it somewhere i know i shoulndt be:haha:...But heres my babies all dressed up for church.


----------



## FABMAN

my lil buddy


----------



## cookiexd40

me and my son









me and my daughter









they kinna like each other


----------



## phreebsd

nice! 
I had my little buddies before lisa came around. They're my two hairy sons!


----------



## phreebsd

here's some pics and vids of me and omelet riding her little wheeler































Omelets_Wheeler :: MVI_5268.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


and here's mommy


----------



## Yesterday

sweet. HL springs


----------



## hondarecoveryman

And its de-badged :rockn:SWEET


----------



## phreebsd

it used to be snorkeled.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

phreebsd said:


> it used to be snorkeled.


 :haha:The wife said she couldnt see''around'' them:haha:


----------



## phreebsd

Baby Omelet made an Owl yesterday at Build-A-Bear Workshop!




















She'll be TWO on Aug 5th! 2 more days!


----------



## snipe523

Her is my son Austin and I on the beach last month.









This is my daughter Alina and I on a carriage ride with the fam in Cape May NJ last month.











And finally a pic of little man enjoying the rides on the boardwalk.


----------



## phreebsd

fun times with the family. he does look like he's having a good time there on that ride!


----------



## qwackhead

here is a vid of my son he is 7 now and all i can say is yeh thats my boy





</EMBED>
he is about 4 in the vid


----------



## 650Brute

My Daughter Alexis...... With her art projet on display at a local hospital










The Youngest on their "Brute"


----------



## txbf750

My little princess........she hates to be called that!


----------



## RDWD

Qwackhead youre video nearly makes me want a kid. I bet he is heck on wheels.


----------



## qwackhead

RDWD said:


> Qwackhead youre video nearly makes me want a kid. I bet he is heck on wheels.


 he is and the bad thing is his baby sister is twice as bad as he ever thought about being god help me.


----------



## RDWD

haha good luck my friend


----------



## ghale606

Here's mine


----------



## ghale606

Some more from Rocky Creek


----------



## phreebsd

^ cute kids

here's mine at her birthday party this past Sunday


----------



## Big D

Can you believe I don't have any good quadding pictures of the boys yet? Here's a few other one. One is a little older than the others, but I like it.


----------



## phreebsd

haha nice body art


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> haha nice body art


Yup. I can see major tatoos when they get older...especially the little guy. I just hope he doesn't do it smack in the middle of his forehead like he did here.


----------



## qwackhead

here is my son at marengo 09


----------



## 650Brute

phree lost his razor.......


----------



## phreebsd

Anti-Shaving Movement. I joined a while back.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Here are my three. 11, 7, 2. Man we have a ball.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Big D said:


> Can you believe I don't have any good quadding pictures of the boys yet? Here's a few other one. One is a little older than the others, but I like it.


The body art pic reminds me of my 2 boys for sure...lol, them 2 are just alike.


----------



## phreebsd

here's a recent pic of them


----------



## FABMAN

holy brown log the brute is not spotless!!!


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is my boy


----------



## uppidycon

since this is a 4 wheeler forum, i figured one pic needed to be of her enjoyin' the eiger i use to have.. here she is with her favorite cousin.. jay's in the blue shirt.. she's 2 in this pic..











here is a more recent one, fathers day 2010 breakfast.. she wanted pancakes..










my daughter jaylynn faith.. she's all about bein' outside and ridin' the tractor, 4 wheeler, jeep, or fishin'.. love it!


----------



## phreebsd

Kids are the greatest. Everything you show them is new and wow!
My son is a bedroom hermit but my little girl helps me do everything! she'll even say "Im a good helper!"


----------



## phreebsd

see.. helpin..


----------



## uppidycon

can't wait to put mine to work.. ha!


----------



## phreebsd

haha. you gotta get em into it early cause if you let them slack too long it's all over then!


----------



## Big D

FABMAN said:


> Hear is my boy


Cute! The expression on his face looks like he's pretty new on the bike without training wheels...and proud of it. (where's the helmet??)

Hey what kind of car is that in background?


----------



## FABMAN

1950 Studebaker starlight coop. Helmet? Do you know of any one that got hurt bad where one may have helped? I don't. But in a car (a daily driver) I can think of several that would of survived if they had a helmet on!!! So why don't we put helmet's on in the car or at least are kid's?? We all know its more dangerous! Sorry for my lil rant.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

first one is daughter and friend playing in mud.....and shes a beauty pageant queen.....literally

second is her after a days of riding....."DO NOT take my pic".....

my youngest son, waiting to go ride....

my oldest son letting that lil 300 bayou EAT IT!!!

Finally, my daughters pageant pic.....:rockn:


----------



## Big D

Yeah we go back to the talk "when we were kids". No helmets. No seatbelts. No infant car seats. Lead paint....etc, etc, etc.

Hurt bad and saved by helmet....no. Just kept the road from getting messing from brains everywhere. Hurt a little and protected...yeah.

In Calgary, helmets are the law for bike riding, quadding, motorcycles, etc. You get ticketed if you're caught driving without your seatbelt. I guess I'm just accustomed to seeing that stuff.

I promise to stay off my soapbox for this topic. Really.


----------



## FABMAN

I'm not against helmet's just draw the line at bicycles.


----------



## 650Brute

Me an my daughter enjoyed the mid 70's outside










A much needed Brute Bath...


----------



## Big D

With all the new members being born I hear a lot of sentimental dad's out there. Here's the "here's my kid" thread so you can show off.


----------



## monsterbrute750

My son Cameron,10 years old. My daughter Kaitlyn 2 years old.


----------



## shankthis brute

here's one... my nephew.lol


----------



## fstang24

my daughter posing on daddys popo when he had it, and another of her on her outlaw90


----------



## Big D

^^even with the helmet there you can see the big grin


----------



## Coolwizard

My kids aren't so little anymore but here's a couple pics. My son at age 9 on the 250ex and at age 15 on the "flying brute". My daughter, several years ago on the Prarie 400.


----------



## IBBruin

This little guy has it going on right here....


----------



## monsterbrute750

Thanks B. He loves his 90. He has been riding since he was 4. My friends joke and say he's gonna be the next Doug Gust/Tim Farr..LOL !! Here's more, sorry...I'm a proud daddy...Ha,Ha...


----------



## byrd




----------



## fstang24

Hey monster brute where were does pictures taken at? Looks like a cool place too ride. Looks like your son really knows how too ride,hmmmm wonder where he gets his riding lessons from....lol


----------



## monsterbrute750

Those were taken at Highlands MX on the kid track. You can take the little ones there and pay $10 and turn 'em loose ....


----------



## gpinjason

I was gonna ask if that was the MX track in Highlands/Crosby..


----------



## fstang24

is that the mx track thats on the left side of the the entrance of outlaw park??


----------



## gpinjason

yes


----------



## monsterbrute750

x2.


----------



## fstang24

cool thanks guys


----------



## monsterbrute750

If you decide to take them, the only requirements are helmet, long pants, and shoes that cover the ankle. There is another track in Splendora that is family friendly, and you can actually take your brute and ride too. They have mx , mud pit, and some trails.


----------



## Big D

I just found a video of my son from last year.


----------



## Big D

He wanted to get air soooooo bad


----------



## monsterbrute750

Cool vids D !!!
I love watching the little monsters ride.


----------



## kawboy1

Heres my 14 yr old son on the 650 sra


----------



## fstang24

kawboy those rims and tires look sweet on the brute, congrats men.


----------



## kawboy1

Thanks man! I like. You had your Bighorns out for a decent test yet?


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is my boy racing his bike the other weekend.


----------



## gpinjason

My 1 month old son, ready to take the Jeep for a spin...


----------



## jctgumby

My daughters, Natalie 3 1/2 years old, Rachel 1 week old


----------



## kawa650

my son at 2 months, he does not like pictures!!!


----------



## islandlife

heres my 7 year old testing his new gearing and 2.5" wider front track. he's lovin it!


----------



## KMKjr

4 yrs old!


----------



## kawa650

Here's mine, six month's old ready to go!!!










And just a random pic of the turd from his most recent photo shoot about a month ago!!


----------



## Big D

I don't know how many times I've gone to the kids' baby albums after looking at these pictures. Thanks guys!


----------



## sawhead

here's our newest addition 1 day old max in his then 10 year old sister alex's hands

she loves him,but can't wait for him to be able to really ride with us...alex was riding with me when she was 5,but i didn't have a quad until 2004,so max will be riding sooner than her...she is 11 now and rides her own kymco mxu 150 (kymco makes the little kawies as well as if memory serves me right,the 366 and under arctic cats)...it is a great quad and max will have it when the time comes

i will post up some more pics...i don't have many on the laptop


----------



## Big D

Congratulations to your whole family Sawhead! He's adorable.


----------



## sawhead

ok...here's some more updated pics and thanks the wife and i love them to pieces 

alex's things are swimming,softball and quads...she will always be my first boy...he,he,he

we will see what max is into as time passes


----------



## gpinjason

Here's updated pics of my son...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawhead

man,this is an awesome thread...kids rock any parents world...i sympathize with anyone who is not a parent at one point or another in their life,there is nothing like it...

here's alex on her kymco 150 (this is 2 years ago when she was 9)


----------



## brutemike

sawhead said:


> man,this is an awesome thread...kids rock any parents world...i sympathize with anyone who is not a parent at one point or another in their life,there is nothing like it...
> 
> here's alex on her kymco 150 (this is 2 years ago when she was 9)


 Nice pics of the fam. i will have to get some new ones up too.


----------



## brutemike

Took this one after washing the bike. She is 28 months and loves rideing around the yard with dad.Wish she had her eyes open though.


----------



## Big D

I'll get some current quadding pictures this summer, for now I have to show this off. David's first ever gold medal in hockey.


----------



## xtreme02gt

Here's my hand full



























































































By the way, her little 4 wheeler is no longer, she thought she could take it through the pond like her daddy... Motor is locked up now!!


----------



## Big D

Adorable! Too bad about her quad.


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Adorable! Too bad about her quad.


Bad father.....didn't snorkel his daughters quad....lol


----------



## xtreme02gt

KMKjr said:


> Bad father.....didn't snorkel his daughters quad....lol


 
hahahaha!! Yeah I know, but I really didn't expect her to run full speed into the pond... But it was one of those cheap china made 4 wheelers.. So I am thinking of getting her a honda rancher, or a yamaha 125 sport quad. so it's kinda better for her. I just didn't want to spend $3 or $4K on a good ATV and see it just sit in the garage, cuase she had no interest in riding.


----------



## KMKjr

xtreme02gt said:


> hahahaha!! Yeah I know, but I really didn't expect her to run full speed into the pond... But it was one of those cheap china made 4 wheelers.. So I am thinking of getting her a honda rancher, or a yamaha 125 sport quad. so it's kinda better for her. I just didn't want to spend $3 or $4K on a good ATV and see it just sit in the garage, cuase she had no interest in riding.


I have my old man's 300 Bayou ready for mine when they get a bit bigger.

He told me the other day he was selling the 110 3 wheeler, I took it and that's their next step. Just running a 50cc Giovanni now.

I'll get him a new 420 automatic and keep the 300 for the kids, he does not know that, but he's old and will not remember anyway.


----------



## FABMAN

+









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Big D

That's cute. Did it take any persuading before the first ride?


----------



## FABMAN

No he knows no difference between ice and dirt he has reading more on ice than anywhere else.


----------



## palumbo

My little boy


----------



## Big D

He's a natural


----------



## gpinjason

palumbo said:


> My little boy


Nice! The kid in the background is ready to go! LOL


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## gpinjason

his bday present! 




Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!


----------



## Big D

Hey Jason, does he make those vroom vroom type sounds or does his quad do it for him?


----------



## gpinjason

It revs up for him.. Sounds like it has a LTE or something too! 


Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## 1bigforeman

Not sure if this is going to show but im at the hospital now. Born today at 3:10 pm. Leah addison rubio!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Congrats 1bigforeman.


----------



## phreebsd

Congrats sir


----------



## Polaris425

congrats!!

Here's a shot of my new nephew


----------



## palumbo

Congrats !!!!
1bigforeman


----------



## Big D

Leah's a cutie. Congrats to both you and your wife.


----------



## Big D

Jon, you're going to make a great daddy one day.


----------



## Polaris425

Big D said:


> Jon, you're going to make a great daddy one day.


thanks, just hope it's a way's off! lol


----------



## greenkitty7

not my kid but my fiance's 8 yr old brother. He's friggin hilarious.


----------



## gpinjason

Congrats 1bigforeman! 

Here's another of my boy on his Kawi!










Wasting time, one post at a time... Via Tapatalk for iPhone 4...


----------



## Polaris425

bump


----------



## tmfisher57

First one is of my wife and our son, he's 16. The 2nd one is of our daughter on homecoming this year, she's 15. Needless to say, we started early!!!!


----------



## jctgumby




----------



## 650Brute




----------



## NMKawierider

Do Grandkids count? ...Here's mine

My son and his three kids:


















And my Daughter's three kids:


----------



## tmfisher57

Good lookin' families guys!!!


----------



## Polaris425

NMK You got a house full!


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> NMK You got a house full!


Naaa..they all live somewhere else...Thank "G"


----------



## brutematt750

tmfisher57 said:


> First one is of my wife and our son, he's 16. The 2nd one is of our daughter on homecoming this year, she's 15. Needless to say, we started early!!!!


Guns don't kill people , dads with good looking daughters kill people.


----------



## tmfisher57

I've already run off my share of "Tomcats"!!!!!


----------



## DaveMK1

My son, Zach. AKA Z-man, Z, Pooter, Poop Stain


----------



## DaveMK1

Forgot one


----------



## LM83

on our way to the buddy walk for Down's Syndrome Awareness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrek

Here's the youngest 10mnths... Kaily Anne









Oldest is 7... Baily 









together










allgirls


----------



## Polaris425

My nephew

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=591782012558&set=vb.61700314&type=2&theater

^ Not sure if that will work for everyone or not.


----------



## Big D

You all have a bunch of cute kids in your lives. 
No Jon, couldn't see the link from here.


----------



## Impact Fab

All mine but the little guy.


----------



## IBBruin

LM83 said:


> on our way to the buddy walk for Down's Syndrome Awareness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are a special kind of person. I know you love him with all your heart.


----------



## KMKjr

*Local hunters kill rabbit with Nerf gun*

The boy on his first rabbit hunting trip with his buddy.


----------



## Polaris425

My nephew Wesley. He LOVES getting to ride the 4 wheeler & the Teryx. So my mom bought him his own little wheeler.


----------



## mini bogger

I'm a kid, right?
me:
















here is one of me on my first four wheeler!








I was only 2 or 3 in that picture!^
here is my friend jeremy













"The ride says it all"


----------



## Big D

Geez the quad is bigger than you :bigeyes:


----------



## brutematt750

New addition to mudding society 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## brute69

Me and my son on my old suzuki 250 4wd


----------



## mini bogger

that is awesome!^^



"The ride says it all"


----------



## brute69

He just turned 2 today he loves to ride i can't even go ride by myself without sneaking off


----------



## Litenyaup

My new baby girl!








"wonder when daddy will let me drive the brute"


----------



## Shrek

I'll have to get one of us riding but she's my little Tom-boy that likes to wear pretty clothes.. She is 18 months today and this pic was taken at a local car show while she modeled in the back of a buds "Woodie" custom truck.. She really wanted to drive lol
























---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bczjdj


----------



## Litenyaup

brute69 said:


> Me and my son on my old suzuki 250 4wd


How old is he?


----------



## JLOWERY

Here's my little hellions


----------



## JLOWERY

Here's the little one trying to fire up the ole Brute


----------



## brute69

He turned two yesterday


----------



## brutelaws29.5

my boy


----------



## brutelaws29.5

on da brute


----------



## brutelaws29.5

this ones on the brute lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

lil man


----------



## jack stewart

*6 year old*










My 6 year old riding his 1st water wheelie and doing like a pro.


----------



## filthyredneck

Hes doing great!

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## primetime1267

Jack, that is awesome brotha.. I cant wait till my little girl gets older, she is only 2.5 yrs old right now. But she loves it when I bring her up to my local dealer. She jumps in and out of every machine there, LOL.


----------



## wmredneck

HaHa that's great dude. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Big D

Okay, now I'm really not happy. I'm more than 7x his age and I still haven't mastered the water wheelie :aargh4:


Good for him though :WAYV:


----------



## ricktherocket

This is my 4 year old grandson.


----------



## Big D

Uh oh, he's got THAT look in his eyes


----------



## ricktherocket

He sure enjoys it, that's for sure!


----------



## ricktherocket

jack stewart said:


> My 6 year old riding his 1st water wheelie and doing like a pro.


 
That's a great picture!


----------



## JPs300

Great pics all!

My little girl, she'll be 2 Saturday, this pics was about 6 months ago -


----------



## Litenyaup

JPs300 said:


> Great pics all!
> 
> My little girl, she'll be 2 Saturday, this pics was about 6 months ago -


My wife would kill me if I did that...LOL!!!


----------



## filthyredneck

^ lol, my little girl was on the brute within her second week after being born (slow around the yard)....put her right to sleep, later it just made her stop crying. Now she'll be 5 in two months and I gotta hide the keys or she'll fire up and drive off w/out me lol

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jake

filthyredneck said:


> ^ lol, my little girl was on the brute within her second week after being born (slow around the yard)....put her right to sleep, later it just made her stop crying. Now she'll be 5 in two months and I gotta hide the keys or she'll fire up and drive off w/out me lol
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


My 7 yr old boy steals my can am any time he can lol. We used to have a Honda 250 him and his little sis would jump on and go cruising around the yard in first gear


----------



## JPs300

Litenyaup said:


> My wife would kill me if I did that...LOL!!!


lol - gotta be extra careful riding around, but she loves it. She rode for 4-5 hours that day; at one point I was sitting cross a rut in 2wd & goosed it a little too hard, mud comes raining down and she giggled like it was the best thing on the planet!


----------



## LM83

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

My daughter feeding a squirrel a chip at Lake Livingston State Park (this pic was taken just a couple mins ago) .....she'll be 5 in september.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Big D

I think they're hooked


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice!


----------



## CumminsPower24

I cannot keep my almost 4 year old son off of my brute. Every time we go in the garage he is like lets ride the bike dad. I am going to start looking for a little 90 or something soon.


----------



## walker

here's my curtain climbers









hopefully my retirement plan this was when he was 8 he almost 10 now


----------



## smartdave1

Here is my 9 year old


----------



## smartdave1

And my 12 year old


----------



## NickS

My year and a half old daughter on her current four wheeler (not quite big enough for mine yet)













And then her on my current project, the RZR, from this morning.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

nMe and the youngest on the threefity 







my oldest runnin his lil Polaris 90 down the pipeline


----------



## jake

my daughter tryin to fly








My boy bein tarzan


----------



## brutematt750

Bringing back an old thread !!
My 16 month old got himself a Suzuki ltz 50










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## NickS

Lol, yes you did bring up an old thread. Here's mine again from a couple of posts up, new RZR, and almost 3 years old now, LOL.


----------



## greenkitty7

Here's my little man on HIS "atv" he just turned 1 in October and loves anything with a steering wheel.


----------



## gpinjason

Since you brought it back.. Here my boy again... He's now 3 yrs old and loves riding with us! 




























My buddy and his son riding with us.










He falls asleep a lot while riding.. LOL










He loves to ride with his PeePaw (my dad) also... He's a little crazy though.. LOL


----------



## CallMeChris

2 of my 3 youngins...






And the expression on his face here probably makes this one of my favorite pictures! LOL


----------



## Bruteforcekayaker

My nephew. He loves rides around the yard. On my outty or "mader"!


----------

